# K9 RX



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am thinking about ordering and using this product after LOTS of research. *sigh*

Has anyone tried this? Any negative or positive reactions?

http://www.k9rx.com/home/html/index.html

It sounds like a great supplement for the home cooked route, and simple enough to serve.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

bump. anyone?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, it looks good. Haven't used it. My vet said that if you are providing a balanced home cooked diet you really don't need to suppliment. With Jasper the worry was he wouldn't eat the food if it was tainted with any suppliments

let us know.

Misys


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

No, I haven't used it either. I do give mine a basic multivitamin by NaturVet. 

I get a kick out of number 8 on their list of good things about their product. Who tasted it to determine it had GREAT TASTE?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmm..

Missy, I have a hard time getting her to eat fruits, or seafood. I think she needs some type of supp, but I am torn between this, or a multi-vitamin.

What I like about this, is that it has the Omega's, and other vitamins, minerals and some oils, and it would seem a bit easier than trying to get a pill down her! lol

But dang......it is expensive! They don't sell a "trial version" and that irks me.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> No, I haven't used it either. I do give mine a basic multivitamin by NaturVet.
> 
> I get a kick out of number 8 on their list of good things about their product. Who tasted it to determine it had GREAT TASTE?


LOL! I know, right?

I just wished there was a trial version, I wouldn't hesitate...but $50 is alot to "try" something.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I use Missing Link for my two. My daughter started using it, and said she has seen a big difference in her dogs. It must taste good, because Kodi eats better when I add it to his food.

Kara, did you email the company to see if they offer samples? Sometimes they will send samples if you ask.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ehh..Great Idea, Michele...But too late!

I went ahead and ordered it. Cha ching! $ I have spent a small fortune switching to homecooked this month! lol, but this should last me awhile.

Even if I rotate a few different recipes, I still worry that she'll be lacking in some nutrient, she tends to eat around the fruit and I want to start Fish Oils, I doubt I can get her to eat fish, but I'll try again I'm sure.

If anyone wants a sample, PM me! 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, i havent heard of or used K9, sorry!!

Michele, i just started using Missing Link last week. I was going to post a thread asking if anyone has used it. So you like it? Did you notice any of your dogs with softer stools when you 1st started using it?


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Kara, your husband's going to take away your credit card.......you better buy him something nice so he doesn't get jealous of everything you are doing for Gucci. 

Just be sure that when you pull the divine smelling concoction from your oven for Gucci you don't serve DH and the kids hot dogs the same night!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shannon, I haven't noticed any real changes. As far as their stools, Shelby is always on the softer side, so I would have to say no change. They do like it when I add it to their food, though.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Kara, your husband's going to take away your credit card.......you better buy him something nice so he doesn't get jealous of everything you are doing for Gucci.
> 
> Just be sure that when you pull the divine smelling concoction from your oven for Gucci you don't serve DH and the kids hot dogs the same night!


LOL! He's going to fall over when he sees my AmEx bill this month! Seriously. It is up about $700 more than usual. ound: Between the dehydrator and books....and supplements, and OH, I think I went to the mall, too! hehe.

I'll just hide the day it comes! 

Funny you mention the hot dogs/divine concoction...when I was making her sirloin stew in the crock pot, he DID make a comment about the "gourmet meal for the dog" and I tried to serve him some crappy Frozen food that night! LOL It was only a half a step up from a hot dog.....maybe even!

I'm doing divine concoction #2 tomorrow in the Crock pot, Ground turkey, steel cut oats, cabbage and apples. I hope she likes it as much as the last one!

Kara


----------

